# Overnight trips



## BFP IV (Sep 21, 2013)

To begin with I have been following the Pensacola fishing forum for several years. I have been able to get a lot of great info off of it. Thank all of you for it. I decided to become a member and this is my first post. I have a 26 foot Grady white and make most of my trips within 50 miles of orange beach. Last year I made an overnight trip to the rigs and enjoyed it without any problems. My question is do any of you make frequent overnight trips on a boat this size? I do watch the weather but know things can turn bad quickly. Thank you in advance for any input.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have made many overnight trips to the rigs in boats considerably smaller. Still, you always need to go with your gut instinct when it comes to "go or don't go". If the weather is iffy, its always best to stay on land. File a float plan, play it safe, always top off the fuel and you shouldn't have any problems


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Just like Chris said, Use common sense. I make a few overnight trips every year to the rigs. My boat is 22'.

Just remember this. "It's better to be sitting at home wishing you were fishing than sitting in the middle of the Gulf, wishing you were at home".

Do your homework and make sure your gear is as it should be and you should have nothing but FUN!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Just remember this. "It's better to be sitting at home wishing you were fishing than sitting in the middle of the Gulf, wishing you were at home".
> 
> 
> > LOL, I almost typed the same thing. Lord knows I've said it enough


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

BFP 1V

welcome to PFF, plenty of free advice on here. Pay attention to the weather and wind. Keep your crew on the boat, I have had several drunks fall overboard at night.
Stay safe.
Tight Lines
:whistling:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

My first trips years ago were in a Contender 25 then a Yellowfin 36 and now a 54 Viking. I have felt safe in all three. Key is picking your weather, managing your fuel and keeping a level head as well as having the basic safety equipment; VHF, Epirb, float plan, and ideally a raft or buddy boat. I had a raft on all three boats as well as a handheld Iridium Sat phone provided a certain level of extra comfort.

In my Contender I did not go in the winter months as much due to the possibility and quick onset of hypothermia in the event of problems.

Having Sirius or XM weather on a chart plotter can be a huge help as well in keeping you from being surprised by nasty weather.

I would definitely go in your boat and have fun, just think it through and go prepared.

Robert


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

The 25' Grady I had had two tanks (150 +70) I could troll for something like 5.5 days on a full tank. I would even hesitate to run to the rigs in her.:thumbsup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Go for it, I take my 25 ft Grady out there a couple times a year.... Like the others said, pick the weather window and GO!


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

See the offshore section we have a group run going to the rigs at the end of October.


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

We take a 23 contender to horn mountain and beyond when the weather allows, of coarse we put 30 gallons of fuel on deck just in case the weather turns or we have to limp home on one motor.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a 26' proline wa. I agree with much of what has been said. Float plan, fuel, safety gear, watch for good weather. but overall the answer is yes- taking a boat out that is our size for overnighter to rigs is reasonable when done with safety in mind during prep. I have been trying to get there all summer but weather windows or other commitments have kept me from being able to do an overnighter so far. It has been a tough season for water quality from what I understand.


Let me know when you are thinking of heading out or just post it in the forum to see who else may be out there as well just in case. Always good to have someone else out there you know.

Pan


----------



## BFP IV (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank y'all for the commits. I hope to go out the next weather window. Hope someone can join me. 

Do y'all favor radar or satellite weather?

Also last year when we were at the rigs we caught a 68# yellow fin but never hung another. The black fin we could get on jigs with no problem. The yellow fin would school up but could not get they to bite. Tried chunking for a little while but did not do any good. Any suggestion on catching them.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

BFP IV said:


> Thank y'all for the commits. I hope to go out the next weather window. Hope someone can join me.
> 
> Do y'all favor radar or satellite weather?
> 
> Also last year when we were at the rigs we caught a 68# yellow fin but never hung another. The black fin we could get on jigs with no problem. The yellow fin would school up but could not get they to bite. Tried chunking for a little while but did not do any good. Any suggestion on catching them.


When I comes to yft live baiting, kite fishing, and chunking are the most productive methods when fishing around the rigs. However it's not just hookig a live bait or chunk and tossing it over, there are little techniques to every method. I am by no means an expert tuna fisherman but I can tell you from experience with different crews that there are suttle differences in each crews techniques. When either chunking, kiting, or live baiting finding the side of the rig that is holding the most fish and how deep the fish are is important. Another thing to pay attention to when chunking especially is the current and wind directions, you want the boat turned side ways in the current and the wind if possible blowing you lines away from the boat. This allows you to fish two or three chunk lines. I can't go in to to much detail or I would be telling the whole world. I will gladly tell you as much as I can via pm.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

BFP IV said:


> Do y'all favor radar or satellite weather?


It's a tough call because they are used quite differently on my boat(s). Satellite WX will go a long ways keeping you safe from bad weather as you should not be surprised by storms. Huge help in knowing when to fold and run or just move out of the way.

Radar is a mostly to avoid hitting another boat or object running at night. While they do a great job showing you rain, it's only out to 20-70 miles depending on your radar. Most dome antenna on smaller boats are 2-4KW with a 24" or less array, that means 20 -30 miles or so on rain. That will not let you know "big picture" what's out there and coming and or intensity (at least not well)

If I had to pick one, it would be satellite weather.

Robert


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

x 2 on the Satellite WX. My comfort level offshore went up considerably when I added Satellite WX - I already had radar. And I fish a 25' Grady-White. 

It's nice to be able to see that storm building outside of the range of radar and the direction it is heading...and it tells you if lightning is present in the cell.


----------



## BFP IV (Sep 21, 2013)

Who do y'all recommend on installing satellite WX.


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Obviously you need to get a WX receiver that is compatible with your plotter - normally the same make. Any reputable marine electronics installer should be able to do it without too much difficulty. It takes some knowledge on how to hook up NMEA cables. Bluewater in OB, Georges in Pensacola are more than capable.

You then have to subscribe to Sirius/XM - they have a few different subscription levels.


----------



## BFP IV (Sep 21, 2013)

As soon as this weather moves out I am thinking about heading out for an overnighter. Is anyone else thinking of going?


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

Hopefully leaving out Sat morning for the floaters. 
Journey Proud - 34 Mirage


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sea Rover said:


> See the offshore section we have a group run going to the rigs at the end of October.


This would be the weekend to do it. Great weather all weekend.


----------

